
Forensics Myths Debunked - The Truth Behind Real CSI Evidence - mixmax
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military_law/4325774.html
======
derefr
So, are they systematically working through old forensically-based cases that
have DNA-positive samples available to check if they screwed any other ones
up, or is this all on the shoulders of the convicted?

~~~
rms
Not really. It's basically on these guys.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innocence_Project>

------
vaksel
polygraphs are also pretty useless when it comes to catching who is lying

~~~
Oompa
So very true. Polygraphs measure physical reactions that can be easily
controlled, and misconstrued. Many people will react in such a way that could
be read as a lie by simply being shocked or embarrassed in the question asked.
Not to mention being nervous can give many of the reactions too.

The results of polygraph testing aren't even admissible in many courts, and
the National Academy of Sciences found that they're unreliable, unscientific,
and biased.

Despite all this, so many people think they're still a bullet proof method of
lie detection. I have heard of a many people who have had false positives on
polygraph tests, and have had their life ruined because of it.

~~~
blasdel
There are only a few US government agencies that use polygraphs: the CIA, NSA,
et. al.

If you got a false positive you'd be a nervous ninny, and a false negative
would mean that you're at least somewhat competent. For them, it's a win/win.

~~~
rdtsc
The worst part about the polygraph (besides the fact that it is pseudo-
science, they migth as well be using voodoo dolls), is that it punishes those
who are honest and rewards good liars. Over the years, they eventually they
end up with a bunch of lying sociopaths.

------
JacobAldridge
I agree with the purpose and discussion of this article.

But I find it funny that, to help support its argument that forensic methods
lack sizeable scientific support, it uses 2 wrong-conviction examples and an
experiment with only 6 fingerprint examiners.

That's the difference between the media and science, I suppose. And it is a
difference that needs to be clearer in the courtroom.

------
joe_the_user
I hope this is eye-opening...

It should be noted that a lot of medical practices - as opposed to biological
discoveries - rest on no more real science than this...

~~~
rms
Which medical practices?

